# Training Accident



## ZmanTX (Apr 25, 2015)

VIRGINIA BEACH, Va. (WAVY) — Officials at Joint Expeditionary Base Little Creek-Fort Story confirm one Navy SEAL has died and another is seriously injured after a training accident Friday afternoon.

Around 2:30 p.m., the two Sailors were working out at the Combat Swimmer Training Facility on base and were found by facility staff at the bottom of an indoor pool, according to Lt. David Lloyd with Naval Special Warfare Group TWO.

The two men were transported to local Sentara hospitals, according to a spokesman. Lloyd said one of the Sailors was pronounced dead at a hospital and the other is currently listed in critical condition.

Both SEALS are assigned to Naval Special Warfare Group TWO, based at Little Creek-Fort Story.

“This tragic loss is very unfortunate and our thoughts and our prayers are with the families, friends and Teammates during this very difficult time,” said Capt. Pete Vasely, Commander of Naval Special Warfare Group TWO.

Lloyd specified the accident did not involve diving, as preliminary reports stated. The pool is used specifically for Naval special warfare personnel to conduct physical fitness training. He said the two SEALS were swimming in lap lanes and were not wearing gear.

Lloyd said an investigation into the incident is underway to find out exactly what the men were doing to cause death and injury.

The Navy was in the process of notifying family members of the two individuals Friday evening.

http://wavy.com/2015/04/24/training-accident-at-jeb-little-creek-fort-story/

Damn sucks. Rest in Peace to the fallen SEAL and hope the other pulls through.


----------



## AKkeith (Apr 25, 2015)

Rest in peace brother.

Praying for him and for his buddy's full recovery.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 25, 2015)

Rest In God's Own Peace, SEAL. Prayers out for the injured SEAL, and all touched by this tragic event.


----------



## Dame (Apr 25, 2015)

Another horrible training accident. Rest in peace.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 25, 2015)

I hate training accidents.
Fair winds and following seas.

Almost sounds like CO poisoning to me.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 25, 2015)

Rest In Peace, Warrior!


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 25, 2015)

May the other SEAL recover.

Blue skies to the fallen.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 25, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> I hate training accidents.
> Fair winds and following seas.
> 
> Almost sounds like CO poisoning to me.



From swimming laps? The Navy said they were not diving, but conducting PT without gear on.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 25, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> From swimming laps? The Navy said they were not diving, but conducting PT without gear on.


Bad heater could very well poison a facility.
CO=Carbon Monoxide.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 25, 2015)

RIP.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 26, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Bad heater could very well poison a facility.
> CO=Carbon Monoxide.



My bet would be shallow water blackout.  Rare to have it happen to two people at the same time, but SWB is more common than people think.  If there isn't a safety rep on the pool deck watching for the signs, it can overtake a swimmer, even an experienced one, without warning.  And if there's no one there to pull them from the pool...

This is why I insist that all swim training have lifeguards; just because "nothing's ever happened before" doesn't mean it can't happen today.

Regardless, RIP to the dead and rapid healing to the living.


----------



## CDG (Apr 26, 2015)

RIP SO1 Lewis.

http://wavy.com/2015/04/25/navy-releases-name-of-seal-who-died-in-training/


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 26, 2015)

Rest in Peace SO1 Lewis.


----------



## ZmanTX (Apr 27, 2015)

VIRGINIA BEACH, Va. — The Navy says a second SEAL has died following a training accident in a swimming pool at a base in Virginia.

Lt. David Lloyd tells media outlets that Special Warfare Operator 1st Class Brett Allen Marihugh of Livonia, Michigan, died Sunday.

The 34-year-old Marihugh and 32-year-old Special Warfare Operator 1st Class Seth Cody Lewis of Queens, New York, were found unresponsive on Friday at the bottom of the Combat Swimming Training Facility at Joint Expeditionary Base Little Creek-Fort Story. Lewis died Friday.

Lloyd says both sailors were members of Naval Special Warfare Group 2.

An investigation of the incident is continuing.

Marihugh and Lewis both served in the U.S. Marine Corps before they enlisted in the Navy in 2006.

http://www.navytimes.com/story/mili...al-dies-following-training-accident/26439977/

Rest in peace Gentlemen. Thank you for your service and sacrifice. Condolences for those left behind. 

Z


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 27, 2015)

So sad.

I had not heard of shallow water blackout so I decided to look it up.  Here is a link if you are interested, I don't think there has been a cause of death announced, but this article explains why two incredibly fit guys, challenging themselves to stay submerged the longest,  could have this happen to them.

http://www.shallowwaterblackout.org.uk/faqs


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 27, 2015)

Rest in Peace SO1 Marihugh.  So sad.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 27, 2015)

RIP PO Marihugh.

Semper Fidelis Gents.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 27, 2015)

Rest in peace, brothers. Semper Fidelis.


----------



## CDG (Apr 27, 2015)

RIP SO1 Marihugh.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 29, 2015)

SOFREP is reporting it was shallow water blackout.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 30, 2015)

RIP, SEALs.


----------

